# Welche Pumpe?



## robert_d. (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo erstmal an das Forum, ich bin ein Neuer hier.

Hier gleich meine erste Frage: 
Ich brauche eine neue Pumpe für meinen Druckfilter "Top Clear 9000" mit UV-C Lampe. 
Der Filter versorgt 2 Teiche einen größeren "unten" und einen kleineren "oben". Die Pumpe soll aus dem unteren Teich das Wasser durch den Filter in den oberen Teich pumpen, dort läuft es dann über einen Bachlauf wider in den unteren Teich. Zwischen den Beiden Teichen liegt ein Höhenuntzerschied von ca. 4m.

Ich habe im Moment 3 Pumpen zur Auswahl:
http://www.gartenteich-spronk.de/Heissner-Pumpe-GEYSIR-M-PA90_c3_p1782_x2.htm
http://www.tropiquarium-bonn.de/product_info.php?products_id=23988
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/teich/teichpumpen/laguna/44684

Welche von denen könnt Ihr mit empfehlen oder könnt Ihr mir eine ganz andere empfehlen? 

Danke schonmal.


Gruß Robert


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Robert.

Zunächst: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

Aus Deinen verlinkten Pumpen werde ich nicht ganz schlau - die anderen scheinbar auch nicht.  
Du hast jetzt Pumpen mit max. Durchlaufleistungen zwischen 5.400 und 15.000Litern verlinkt.

Vielleicht gibst Du einfach mal an, wieviel Liter der Filter verträgt/braucht und wie hoch er steht.
Dann suchst Du Dir die Pumpenkennlinien raus und schaust, welche Pumpe am ehesten dazu passt.....
Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich bei keiner Pumpe etwas sagen - wir haben eine Promax von Oase und sind sehr zufrieden damit. 
Für Dich wäre sie aber mit Sicherheit viel zu groß.


----------



## Thomas_MK (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Robert,

bin zwar noch ein Anfänger, was Teich und Technik angeht, aber ein wenig Erfahrung hab ich schon mit Pumpen!

Meine letzte Pumpe die ich gekauft habe, versprach eine Leistung von 8000 Litern und eine Pumphöhe von 4 m!

Hm, mein Pech (oder Glück ....smile....) das die Pumpe die 8000 L nur bei niedriger Pumphöhe bringt!

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist dies bei den meisten Pumpen so, entweder hohen Durchfluss oder hohe Pumphöhe!

Hoffe du findest für dich die richtige Pumpe!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## robert_d. (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten
Der Filter verträgt 9000l pro Stunde und steht, wie gesagt, ca. 4m-5m höher als die Pumpe...
Ausgeben wollte ich nicht mehr als 180€ bis 200€
Wo finde ich solche Kennlinien der Pumpen?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eine ganz andere Pumpe empfehlen oder reicht eine von meinen verlinkten?


----------



## Annett (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi,

vermutlich wird das ansatzweise nur die ganz große Pumpe http://www.tropiquarium-bonn.de/product_info.php?products_id=23988 schaffen...

Schreib doch mal die Verkäufer oder den Hersteller an und frag nach den Pumpenkennlinien. (Oder Tante Google bemühen...)
Oft sind diese auch auf der Verpackung aufgedruckt.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin - unter den Voraussetzungen (4-5m Förderhöhe und 9000Liter effektive Wassermenge) wirst Du für den angestrebten Preis (neu) wahrscheinlich nichts finden. 
Hier mal eine Seite, wo Du vers. Pumpen mit Diagrammen aufgelistet siehst.
dort erkennst Du auch, dass die wenigstens Pumpen bei 4m Förderhöhe noch 150l/min = 9000l/h schaffen.
Dazu kommen noch Reibungsverluste, sodass die Leistung eher noch geringer ausfällt....

Die günstigere Alternative wären getrennte Filterungen... oder (je nach Besatzdichte, Pflanzenmenge und Fütterung) ganz auf die Filterung eines/beider Teiche zu verzichten.


----------



## robert_d. (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Mir kommt es nicht darauf an die volle Leistung aus dem Filter heraus zu holen... Mir kommt es mehr darauf an den Höhenunterschied zu überwinden, damit der Bachlauf (vom kleinen in den großen Teich) gespeißt wird. 
Klar ein bischen soll das Wasser  schon gefiltert werden, wenn es aber nur die halbe Leistung ist bringt mich das auch nicht um...  
Dann werd ich mich wohl für die 15000 l/h entscheiden.

Ist die auch empfehlenswert oder ist das eher "Schrott"?
Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus, was gut und was schlecht ist... 

Hast du/ ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Pumpe als Alternative?


----------



## tattoo_hh (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

von wo rechnest du eigendlich deine 4~5meter?
wasserobefläche ?
oder teichgrund wo die pumpe steht?


----------



## koidst49 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo,

wenn ihr euch eine neue pumpe kaufen wollt, solltet ihr euch über die daten der pumpe im klaren sein. die förderleistungsangabe von z.b. 10000 l/std. bezieht sich auf eine förderhöhe von 0,00m . 
@ robert,
für deinen fall, förderhöhe 4-5m, durchlass vom filter 9000 l/std. gibt es eine pumpe von lifetech, die spb 615, fördermenge bei 5,00m förderhöhe nach pumpenkennlinie, 12000 l/std. dabei kannst du nochmal 10-20% für die schlauchführung bzw. rohrleitung abziehen. kosten für die pumpe ca. 120 €


----------



## robert_d. (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Ich habe die 4-5m schon ab dem Teichgrund gerechtnet, ist ja klar  

Danke für den Tip Koidst49, die scheint genau das richtige für mich zu sein... !  kannst du mir vielleicht einen Shop nennen, wo ich diese Pumpe bekomme und vielleicht auch wo ich die Pumpenkennlinie sehen kann?


----------



## AMR (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hey

wenn es 15000l/h sein sollen dann nimm diese hier

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?cPath=33_44_207&products_id=2330

die pumpe die du rausgesucht hast kostet mehr un verbraucht sehr viel strom ...280watt:crazy


----------



## Torsten. Z (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die 4-5m schon ab dem Teichgrund gerechtnet, ist ja klar
> 
> Danke für den Tip Koidst49, die scheint genau das richtige für mich zu sein... !  kannst du mir vielleicht einen Shop nennen, wo ich diese Pumpe bekomme und vielleicht auch wo ich die Pumpenkennlinie sehen kann?



Hallo Robert,

der zu überbrückende Höhenunterschied wird ab Wasseroberfläche gemessen.
Pumpe 1+2 sind für meine Begriffe ungeeignet um einen Filter zu betreiben. Die Schmutzpartikel Vörderung ist zu klein. Die sollte min. 6mm betragen besser 8mm.


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## robert_d. (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Kann mir jemand das Datenblatt bzw. die Kennlinie der Lifetech Pumpe SPB 615
zukommen lassen? Im Netzt habe ich leider nichts finden können... :? 
Ich habe mich so gut wie entschieden diese Pumpe zu nehemn ,würde aber trotzdem gerne nochmal die Kennlinie sehen... 

Danke

Gruß Robert


----------



## Annett (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Robert,

scheint so, als hätte keiner diese Pumpe bzw. so eine Kennlinie daheim "rumliegen".
Wende Dich doch per Mail an den Hersteller/Verkäufer! Er sollte eine haben....


----------



## Fietje69 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,
warum denkst Du so Kompliziert bei den Pumpen? Wir hatten und haben eine Swimmingpoolpumpe an unserem Teich angeschlossen, Sie ist selbstansaugend  und fördert das Wasser auch mit Druck auf eine Höhe von 12m OHNE Verluste pumpt. Die Max. Fördermenge liegt bei 8000l /Std. Der einzige Nachteil ist das Sie etwas mehr Strom braucht. Diese Pumpen sind auch in den meisten Fällen mit einem Vorfilter ausgestattet.
Wir haben an diese Pumpe einen Sanddruckfilter und ein 3 Kammerfilter angeschossen und es geht Prima!


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				Fietje69 schrieb:
			
		

> ...fördert das Wasser auch mit Druck auf eine Höhe von 12m OHNE Verluste pumpt. ... Der einzige Nachteil ist das Sie etwas mehr Strom braucht.



ohne Verluste 12 meter hoch !? Was ist das für eine Wunderpumpe, die ohne Energieverlust eine Flüssigkeit 12 meter hoch pumt !? 
Die Idee dazu wäre vermutlich die Lösung aller Energieprobleme. 

Anders gesagt: Eine Pumpe die eine Höhe Verlustfrei überwindet ist physikalisch nicht möglich. Entweder Du unterliegst einem Trugschluß, oder ich verstehe nicht ganz richtig was Du meinst. 

Nett wäre auch wenn Du "etwas" mehr Strom genauer definieren könntest. 
In Zeiten steigender Energiepreise ist für viele bei einem Gerät was 24 Stunden am Tag läuft der Stromverbrauch eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Größe. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Fietje69 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Ich würd ja gerne ein bild anhängen klappt aber nicht wirklich, LEIDER !
um auf den Engergieverbrauch einzugehen 430W hat Sie und es ist eine Vaccumpumpe und damit ist es durchaus Möglich eine Höhe von 10-12m zu Pumpen. Diese Sorte von Pumpen werden in vielen Bereichen eingesetzt aber dann halt größer!


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi



> ohne Verluste 12 meter hoch !? Was ist das für eine Wunderpumpe, die ohne Energieverlust eine Flüssigkeit 12 meter hoch pumt !?
> Die Idee dazu wäre vermutlich die Lösung aller Energieprobleme.



jo, der war gut. 


ich glaube ihr habt hier alle was übersehen mädels. 

@robert

ich denke das größere problem wird deine filter werden, nicht deine pumpe. 

dein 9000er druckfilter ist für deine teichgröße absolut ungeeignet. 

da wird dir die beste pumpe nix bringen, weil der rucki-zucki zu sein wird.
die 9000 liter durchlaufmenge ist utopisch und wäre wahrscheinlich auf dauer nur mit sauberem wasser durchführbar.:__ nase 
man darf bei solchen angeben des herstellers am besten nur die hälfte glauben. besorge oder baue dir erstmal einen filter der deinem teichvolumen entspricht und passe dann die pumpenleistung daran an.
sonst kann es passieren, das dir ganz schnell die freude am teich verloren geht.


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,

hast Du Dir schon mal ausgerechnet was Deine Pumpe mit 430 Watt an Energiekosten verschlingt? :crazy 

Mit meiner Aquamax Eco 8000 mit der elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme von 65 Watt, bringt sie genau so viel Wasser, 8000 Liter in der Stunde, wie Dein Energiefresser. 

Bei der Auswahl einer Pumpe sollte man sehr wohl auf das Verhältnis der elektrischen Leistungsaufnahme zur mechanischen Leistungsabgabe L/h achten.
Ferner sollte man die Finger von Billigimporten der Fernostpumpen lassen, denn diese sind zwar billig, aber haben hier keine Zulassung geschweige entsprechen den hier geltenden Sicherheitsvorschriften.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi lothar
mit den 430watt gebe ich dir echt.

mit den reispumpen dagegen nicht. 

man sollte das nicht veralgemeinern.

ich habe 3 von diesem pumpen bei mir im system und würde sie sofort wieder nehmen. diese pumpe fördern halt nun mal eine menge wasser mit wenig watt, was man sonst ehr selten auf dem markt finden kann.(preisfrage)
außerdem gibt es auch solche pumpen wo der motor mit gehäuse außerhalb des wassers befindet und sich nur das antriebsrad im wasser ist.


----------



## koidst49 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo lothar,

mich würde ja mal interessieren, woher du deine info hast, dass diese pumpen keine zulassung haben.


----------



## lollo (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Daniel,

ich spreche hier bei diesen Billigimportpumpen aus Fernost aus meiner Erfahrung als Fachmann der Elektrotechnik mit einer Berufserfahrung von 46 Jahren. Und glaubt mir, ich habe schon Pferde vor der Apotheke  gesehen, wenn dann mal solche Importteile gleich welcher Art nach kurzer Zeit das zeitliche gesegnet hatten, und sollten dann wieder instandgesetzt werden. 

Ebenfalls wird doch in den Medien immer wieder bei Testberichten vor solchen Billigimporten gewarnt. Man kann in Deutschland zwar alles kaufen, aber noch lange nicht verwenden. 
Gerade für den Betrieb von elektrischen Geräten gibt es einschlägige Vorschriften die dann den Betrieb erst zulassen, wenn diese eingehalten werden. Hier in Deutschland gibt es das VDE Zeichen, Prüfzeichen des TÜV, und auch die Zeichen GS oder CE. Nur so ein aufgeklebtes GS Zeichen sagt überhaupt nichts aus.

In Zeiten der Globalisierung sind da noch eine Menge an Prüfzeichen dazu gekommen. Hier gilt es dann den Überblick zu behalten.:shock
Warum sind denn wohl die Pumpen der seriösen Hersteller so teurer? Weil da eine Entwicklung hinter steht die Geld kostet, bevor man die Zulassung zur Herstellung erhält. Auch Deutsche Hersteller produzieren in Fernost, aber nach  deutschem Standard.

Der, der solche nicht zugelassenen Pumpen einsetzt, steht dann schon mit einem weiteren Bein im Knast. (wie bei den Autofahrern) Ich möchte nicht in seiner Haut stecken wenn da mal was passiert, wo er nicht selbst betroffen ist.

So das reicht, so viel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben, denn über dieses Thema habe ich schon mal in einem anderen Fred geschrieben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi

mein kumpel ist soager techniker, also ne klasse höher wie der herkömmliche elektriker
und segnete die pumpen ab. für mich kommen nur diese in frage.
von der lebensdauer konnte ich auch noch nix schlechtes lesen.
aber nebenbei erwähnt bin ich eh nicht so.....
damals habe ich auch täglich meinen elektrozaun mit der hand geprüft ob er
auch noch funktioniert.:? 
aber jedem das seine.


----------



## jochen (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Leute,

vor ab,

es nutzt überhaupt nichts in dieser Art, über sogenannte Reispumpen oder wie auch immer zu diskutieren,
der eine meint "die" der andere meint "die".

Ihr könnt natürlich gerne darüber diskutieren,
jedoch unter anderer Voraussetzung,
am besten in einen extra Thema,
dann nennt bitte die genaue Pumpenart samt Kennzeichnungen, etc.

Alles andere gibt keine vernünftige Diskussion, sondern eher eine Kaffeesatzleserei.

@ Jürgen,

nur die Harten kommen in den Garten,
und welche die mit Strom spielen oft gleich einen Stock tiefer... 

Ich finde nicht gut, die Missachtung von Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gerade beim Strom zum Heldenepos zu erklären.


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi jochen



> nur die Harten kommen in den Garten,


ja jochen
   



> und welche die mit Strom spielen oft gleich einen Stock tiefer...



muß ich immer, wenn ich zu meinem teich kommen will. 

(manche haben auch fi-schalter im haus wenn mal alles schief gehen sollte)


----------



## koidst49 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi jochen,

jürgen und ich wissen über welche pumpen wir schreiben.
ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn wir über diese china-pumpen posten und ein neues thema aufmachen. vorallem können einige user aus diesem forum auch ihre erfahrungen über diese pumpen mitteilen.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Fietje,
ich habe nie bezweifelt das die Pumpe 10-12 meter hoch Pumpen kann... aber eben nicht ohne Verluste ! 
Und 430 Watt das ist schon ein üppiger Verbrauch für 8000 liter pro Stunde.
Rechne mal was sich da im Jahr mit einer sparsameren Pumpe sparen lässt. 

Wolf


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> mein kumpel ist soager techniker, also ne klasse höher wie der herkömmliche elektriker


Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß jetzt nicht was Du mit diesem Satz bezwecken willst. Ich habe doch gar nicht geschrieben als was ich in der Elektrotechnik tätig bin, dass gehört hier auch nicht hin. 
Wenn dann Dein (ne klasse höher Techniker) Deine Pumpen absegnet, und diese Pumpen alle in meinem Beitrag genannten Prüfzeichen besitzen, dann ist doch alles in Ordnung, aber wehe nicht. :__ nase  Dann steht ja für die Schadensregelung beim elektrischen Unfall der "ne Klasse höher Techniker" ja zur Verfügung.

Ausgangspunkt dieses Thread war doch die Frage eines Users nach einer Pumpe. Da brachtest Du die Reispumpe ins Gespräch, worauf ich dann in meinem Beitrag auf Billigimporte aus Fernost warnte, da diese nicht den hier geforderten Sicherheitsvorschriften entsprechen, und auch keine Prüfzeichen besitzen.
Wenn ich dann noch sehe, dass Deine Heike, wie auf dem neuen Benutzerbild
erkennbar im Teich sitzt, und Deine Pumpen wahrscheinlich nicht vom Netz getrennt sind, halte ich solche Bedingungen für unzumutbar.  

Deswegen Jürgen, stelle doch mal ein Bild ein vom Typenschildes Deiner Pumpe, oder sonstige Hinweise der Pumpendaten zum Nachsehen. 

Hier kannst Du meine Pumpe sehen.  

Jürgen, und nichts für Ungut.   wie Du selbst ja sagst, n.d.H.k.i.d.G. Wie ich gerade von Dir gelesen habe spielst Du ja jetzt schon in einer höheren Klasse.


----------



## Fietje69 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Also da ja nun hier so viel über die Wunderpumpe geschrieben wurde die ich angeblich habe:
1. Sie kommt nicht aus China! Sondern es ist eine ITT mit einem Marlow Vorfilter und wird für den Schwimmbadbau genutzt. Ich nutze diese Pumpe um einen Sandruckfilter ( beadfilter) und eine 3 Kammer Filternalage zu beschicken. Sie steht 1,50 über dem Wasser und da haben die meisten Pumpen schon einen Leistungsverlust von 30% diese Pumpen halt nicht ....


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi,



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn wir über diese china-pumpen posten und ein neues thema aufmachen.



Ich auch nicht,
aber wie schon geschrieben, dann aber die genauen Pumpenangaben angeben über der diskutiert werden soll, 
es nützt ja den Usern nicht wenn ihr wisst wie die Pumpen sich nennen, sondern mit Fakten, Daten, und genauen Kennzeichen die Diskussionen anfangen,

Reispumpen, Chinapumpen etc. ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, und würde nur verwirren.


----------



## lollo (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				Fietje69 schrieb:
			
		

> Also da ja nun hier so viel über die Wunderpumpe geschrieben wurde die ich angeblich habe:


Hallo,

es geht hier nicht um Deine Pumpe.

@Jochen


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Na klar gehts auch um Fietjes Pumpe @jochen  oder ist der Thread umbenannt worden in "gefährliche Reispumpen" ? 

Ich finde es gut das Fietje sich korrigiert, denn ein Verlust <30 % ist ja immer noch mehr als kein Verlust. Eigentlich hatte ich noch einen Kommentar zum Stromverbrauch erwartet, aber da ist Fietje offensichtlich selber sprachlos als er sich die Kosten errechnet hat. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi lothar und jochen
ich hatte gestern ein gespräch mit meinem elektriker.
das ganze ist eigentlich ganz leicht zu klären.
man sollte immer am teich eine extra sicherungs-schaltung haben.
es sollte ein separater 30ma fi-schalter sein. die pumpen sollten einen schucko-stecker  bestitzen und dann kann da nix passieren.
das ganze ist dann doppelt mit fi-schaltern gesichert und reicht allemal.
wenn das nicht genügt, sollte man lieber auch kein auto mehr fahren.

@lothar


> hi
> 
> mein kumpel ist soager techniker, also ne klasse höher wie der herkömmliche elektriker
> Hallo Jürgen,
> ...



na ich wollte dir damit eins auf die mütze geben, was sonst. 

natürlich nicht, mit der klasse höher wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen das er echt viel ahnung von elektrik hat
und wollte dich in keinster weise angreifen oder beleidigen lothar.



> Jürgen, und nichts für Ungut.  wie Du selbst ja sagst, n.d.H.k.i.d.G. Wie ich gerade von Dir gelesen habe spielst Du ja jetzt schon in einer höheren Klasse.


das verstehe ich nu aber nicht?


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi Jürgen,



> wenn das nicht genügt, sollte man lieber auch kein auto mehr fahren.



also ich verstehe nicht viel von Autos,
aber als ich auf der Amitec in Leipzig am Stand von China car´s
die Bremsen der Geländewagen angeschaut habe,
war mir klar warum dieses Auto, nur ein Drittel des Preises kostete, 
als andere in der Form vergleichbaren Autos... 

Mach doch mal Butter bei die Fische und stelle doch das Typenschild der Pumpe falls überhaupt vorhanden hier ein.

Mach doch mal den Test, und setz dich mit einem Föhn in die Badewanne, nach dem Rat deines Elektriker`s passiert da sicherlich nichts, bestimmt nicht,
sagt mein Elektriker auch, is ja alles halb so wild...:shock 

probieren möchte ich es trotzdem nicht, denn auf Stammtischparolen lege ich in solchen Sachen keinen Wert.

Bei lebensgefährlichen Dingen zählt bei mir zumindest die Sicherheit, und nicht der Geldbeutel,
denn das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen. 

PS,

ich will hier bestimmt nicht die Pumpen aus Fernost schlecht machen, steht mir auch nicht zu, denn ich kenne die nicht, und kann sie daher nicht beurteilen,
mir geht es hier alleine um die Sicherheit in Sachen Strom im allgemeinen, wenn die Pumpen getestet sind und dem Sicherheitsstandart wirklich, nachweislich entsprechen, ist alles ok,
alles andere ist für mich out.


----------



## Fietje69 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,
ich melde mich gerne nochmal zu Wort also was den Stromverbrauch angeht nun wir leben nicht in Deutschland sondern in den Niederlanden und hier ist die Engergie günstiger aber auch egal...
Dann zum nächsten Punkt diese Pumpen haben keinen Verlust bei der Förderung und mit 12m Förderhöhe ist sie noch recht klein..
Dann ist Sie selbstansaugend und baut dabei auch den richtigen Druck auf um die Filter richtig zu beschicken, wer einen richtigen Druckfilterhat der weis wovon ich hier spreche!
Pumpen dieser größe kosten halt etwas mehr....
Was die Schalter angeht, ja haben wir alles doppelt..
Im Anfangthema stand das er einen Höhenunterschied von 4m überbrücken müsste und bei 4m so denke ich reicht keine "normale" Filterpumpe mehr aus egal ob von Oase oder Messner denn wenn man sich die Kennwerte ansieht dann fallen diese schon bei einem Unterschied von 1,5m um 30% 
und um das ganze mal zu untermauern könnt ihr ja einfach mal googlen nach Schwimmbadpumpen....


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi jochen



> Mach doch mal Butter bei die Fische und stelle doch das Typenschild der Pumpe falls überhaupt vorhanden hier ein.



brauche ich nicht, da ist nur ein ce-zeichen drauf, aber das weißt du doch eh. 

wie schon gesagt darum gehts mir auch nicht. ich habe außer den pumpen auch noch luftpumpen, ozon, w-scheinwerfer, radio usw. in wassernähe angeschlossen und habe mir da keine sorgen gemacht.
ich werde mir jetzt auch noch nen 2fi einbauen lassen um eben auch auf der sicheren seite zu stehen. 
soweit hast du mich schon überredet jochen. 
aber die rohrpumpen werde ich hier auf jedenfall weiter empfehlen, weil ich von denen überzeugt bin (natürlich nur mit fi-sicherung ).



> Mach doch mal den Test, und setz dich mit einem Föhn in die Badewanne, nach dem Rat deines Elektriker`s passiert da sicherlich nichts, bestimmt nicht,
> sagt mein Elektriker auch, is ja alles halb so wild...
> probieren möchte ich es trotzdem nicht, denn auf Stammtischparolen lege ich in solchen Sachen keinen Wert.



das würde ich auch nie machen...nicht mal mit 100fi-schutzschalter.


----------



## jochen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> brauche ich nicht, da ist nur ein ce-zeichen drauf, aber das weißt du doch eh.



du gleich wieder... 

wenn ich doch schreibe ich kenne die Pumpen gar nicht, wieso sollte ich dann wissen was für Zeichen auf dem Schild ist ?

Mir geht es hier als Moderator nur um eine sachliche Diskussion, und genaue Fakten gehören für mich zu einem fairen Gedankenaustausch in Sachen Technik,
man weiß ja sonst nicht um was für eine Pumpe man sich denn die Finger wund tippselt.



> das würde ich auch nie machen...nicht mal mit 100fi-schutzschalter.



jaja, und heike lässt du im Teich die Fische füttern...


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi


> jaja, und heike lässt du im Teich die Fische füttern...



    hör jetzt bitte auf, sonst lache ich mir hier noch nen ast


----------



## Thomas3619 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe diesen Beitrag bis jetzt mit Interesse gelesen, da ich auch gerade vor der Entscheidung stehe welche Pumpe ich mir kaufe! Die Chinapumpen habe ich auch schon gefunden. Sind nat. sehr verlockend. Irgendwoher muss dieser Preis nat. kommen. Die Frage ist - habe ich noch nicht beantwortet gefunden- was kann eigentlich passieren, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass die entsprechenden FI Schalter eingesetzt werden?? Steht der Teich tagelang unter Strom? Geht die Pumpe ansich nur kaputt? Explodiert was ??? 

Wäre dankbar für eine kurze Erklärung.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi



> was kann eigentlich passieren, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass die entsprechenden FI Schalter eingesetzt werden?? Steht der Teich tagelang unter Strom? Geht die Pumpe ansich nur kaputt? Explodiert was ???



also explodieren tut da nix.
ich bin ja auch nicht der experte, aber wenn ich meinen elektriker richtig verstanden habe, tut der fi den durchgangsstrom messen.
hast du einen kurzschluss fließt eine hoher strom zum fi und er schaltet ab.
theoretisch dürfte die hohe spannung dann gar nicht am teich ankommen.


----------



## robert_d. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Also bei mir läuft jetzt seit mehr als einer Woche die SPB 616 und ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit...
Mal sehen ob das auch so bleibt ;-)

Zum Thema FI: die Erklärung von Jürgen & Heike stimmt so nicht ganz, du hast die Funktionsweise eines Leitungsschutzschalters (LS) erklärt, dieser löst bei Überstrom aus. 
Ein FI misst und vergleicht den Strom der, in diesem Fall, in die Pumpe fliest und den der wider zurück kommt. Fliest z.B. im Fehlerfall ein Teil oder der geamte Strom über das Wasser ab, so bemerkt das der FI und löst aus.
Ein FI ist immer in Kombination mit einem LS Schalter zu verwenden.

Ich hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklären können...


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi robert

danke für deine berichtigung. 



> die Erklärung von Jürgen & Heike stimmt so nicht ganz


 aber du mußt schon zugeben....*ich war verdammt nah dran*.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hiho,

Thema FI-Schalter hatten wir hier schon einmal durchgekaut ...

CE-Zeichen: Der Hersteller dokumentiert in eigener Verantwortung: Das Produkt erfüllt die grundlegenden Anforderungen der EU-Richtlinien.

Hier mal ein interessanter Bericht über Tischsteckdosen, hier sind die GS-Zeichen und CE-Zeichen einfach vom Hersteller draufgemacht worden (sind eine Fälschung)

Also ohne VDE oder VDE/GS Zeichen kommt bei mir nichts ins Wasser, hier ist Geiz nicht Geil, sondern gefährlich.

Axel


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Jürgen, (warum steht eigendlich in Deiner Signatur jetzt -minus V?)



> ich hatte gestern ein gespräch mit meinem elektriker.
> das ganze ist eigentlich ganz leicht zu klären.
> man sollte immer am teich eine extra sicherungs-schaltung haben.


es ist von Vorteil wenn man am Teich einen extra abgesicherten 16 A Stromkreis hat, weil dann bei einem Auslösen dieses Kreises nicht der Strom im gesamten Haus ausfällt. Dieses ist aber keine Vorschrift sondern nur ein Vorteil.  


> es sollte ein separater 30ma fi-schalter sein.


in welcher Vorschrift steht denn dieses?  Richtig ist die Aussage, der Betrieb ist über einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter mit 30 mA abzusichern. Das heißt, wenn Du Deine komplette Hausinstallation über einen FI Schutzschalter von 30 mA abgesichert hast, ist das ausreichend.
Schau mal hier in den Beitrag 56, dort habe ich die Funktionweise des FI Schalter beschrieben.


> die pumpen sollten einen schucko-stecker bestitzen und dann kann da nix passieren.


falsch, Du kannst auch den CEE Stecker verwenden.  siehe hier , in der Regel bist Du mit einem Schutzkontaktstecker aber gut bedient.


> das ganze ist dann doppelt mit fi-schaltern gesichert und reicht allemal.


falsch, der Schuß kann nach hinten losgehen.


> na ich wollte dir damit eins auf die mütze geben, was sonst.


auch falsch, ist Dir leider nicht geglückt, :smoki  lagst vollkommen daneben.


> das verstehe ich nu aber nicht?


hast Du doch selbst geschrieben,
siehe hier, 





> nur die Harten kommen in den Garten,


und hier,


> ich mußte das erst sagen weil ich normaler weise sowas nicht anbiete ( ich spiele da schon ein bissi ne liga höher).


Aufstieg von Newcomer in Anfänger ? Oder wie? 
Jürgen ich weiß, Du bist kein leichter User, aber direkt mit Deiner Meinung. Bleib so wie Du bist.  

Auf weitere Beiträge von Dir komme ich noch zurück,  hier kommt man ja kaum noch nach mit dem Lesen.


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> brauche ich nicht, da ist nur ein ce-zeichen drauf, aber das weißt du doch eh.


Das CE Zeichen ist gefälscht, was sagt es den überhaupt aus?

Nur in Verbindung mit einem VDE Zeichen oder einem TÜV Prüfzeichen sowie dem Zeichen einer weiteren zugelassenen Prüfstelle hat es eine begrenzte Bedeutung. Schau mal  hier
Das gleiche gilt auch beim GS Zeichen siehe   hier  beide Zeichen sind keine Qualitätszeichen. 



> aber die rohrpumpen werde ich hier auf jedenfall weiter empfehlen, weil ich von denen überzeugt bin (natürlich nur mit fi-sicherung ).


ich denke da machst Du Dich strafbar, so etwas ist unverantwortlich von Dir, und bedenke da passiert auf Deine Empfehlung bei einem User ein elektrischer Unfall, ich möchte dann nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.

Hier müßen jetzt so viel User aus den Löchern kommen :haue3 und Dir dann für diese Leichtsinigkeit den  versohlen, wie in den Beiträgen in denen es annähernd um den Schutz eines Tieres geht, bis Du am Ende nur noch  kannst.

Strom und Wasser sind zwei Energiequellen die nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen zueinander gebracht werden können.


----------



## lollo (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir läuft jetzt seit mehr als einer Woche die SPB 616 und ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden damit...
> Mal sehen ob das auch so bleibt ;-)
> 
> Zum Thema FI: die Erklärung von Jürgen & Heike stimmt so nicht ganz, du hast die Funktionsweise eines Leitungsschutzschalters (LS) erklärt, dieser löst bei Überstrom aus.
> ...


Hallo,

richtig, mit einem Kurzschluß hat der FI Schutzschalter nichts zu tun, das übernimmt der Leitungsschutzschalter.  

Im FI Schutzschalter befindet sich ein Summenstromwandler. Dieser Wandler löst im Fehlerfall, (Strom fließt über den Körper des Menschen ins Erdreich ab) dann den Schalter innerhalb von 0,2 Sek. und bei max. 30 mA aus. In der Regel löst der FI bei einer Anlage die von Fachleuten installiert ist schon bei ca. 15 mA aus. 50 mA können für einen Menschen tödlich sein. Wichtig ist das alle nicht zum Betriebsstromkreis gehörende Teile über den Schutzleiter miteinander verbunden sind.


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi lothar


> Hallo Jürgen, (warum steht eigendlich in Deiner Signatur jetzt -minus V


weil hier viele den schönen namen jürgen haben.



> es sollte ein separater 30ma fi-schalter sein.
> 
> in welcher Vorschrift steht denn dieses?  Richtig ist die Aussage, der Betrieb ist über einen Fehlerstromschutzschalter mit 30 mA abzusichern. Das heißt, wenn Du Deine komplette Hausinstallation über einen FI Schutzschalter von 30 mA abgesichert hast, ist das ausreichend.
> Schau mal hier in den Beitrag 56, dort habe ich die Funktionweise des FI Schalter beschrieben.



ich habe da nicht halb soviel ahnung wie du, das hat mein kumpel bestimmt auch so gemeint und ich habs hier nur falsch wiedergegeben. 
du siehst, ich habs mit der elektrik nicht so...aber dafür habe ich ja ihn. 



> das ganze ist dann doppelt mit fi-schaltern gesichert und reicht allemal.
> falsch, der Schuß kann nach hinten losgehen.


wenn der sagt das es sicher ist, glaube ich ihm das, auch wenn hier manche anderer meinung sind. außerdem geht heike meißtens zuerst ins wasser.
das war ein scherz. 
neee ich glaube er hat nix davon wenn ich nen schlag bekomme.
erstens habe ich ihn nicht in meinem testament bedacht und zweitens
würde er dann bei mir ja kein freibier mehr bekommen. 

aber das kannst du gerne mit selber mal am tel besprechen wenn du willst. 



> na ich wollte dir damit eins auf die mütze geben, was sonst.
> 
> auch falsch, ist Dir leider nicht geglückt,  lagst vollkommen daneben.



das war ein scherz lother....du mußt da bitte auch weiter lesen.

erst sagte ich: na ich wollte dir damit eins auf die mütze geben, was sonst
und gleich darauf: *natürlich nicht*, mit der klasse höher wollte ich eigentlich nur sagen das er echt viel ahnung von elektrik hat
und wollte dich in keinster weise angreifen oder beleidigen lothar

also wollte ich dir keinen auf die mütze geben,menno.



> ich mußte das erst sagen weil ich normaler weise sowas nicht anbiete ( ich spiele da schon ein bissi ne liga höher).



das fand ich aber unschön.

du reißt aus einem völlig anderem fred ein satz heraus, wo es um filterbau und hilfestellungen meinerseits ging. der hätte hier überhaupt nix zu suchen gehabt.
ich wollte anke helfen einen einfachen filter zu bauen und habe das nur zähnknirschent gemacht, weil das eigentlich ein filter ist, der bei mir nie mehr zum einsatz kommen würde. für anke wars eine hilfe weil sie keine andere möglich keit hatte und besser als nix ist er allemal.
mit ner liga höher meinte ich, das ich mir eine der ( zur zeit) besten filteranlagen selbst gebaut habe und immer noch daran bin sie zu optimieren.
deshalb würde ich normalerweise so einen filter nicht anbieten.
sollte ich anke ne bauanleitung über zb. nen trommelfilter geben?
so wars gemeint. 



> Jürgen ich weiß, Du bist kein leichter User, aber direkt mit Deiner Meinung. Bleib so wie Du bist.



falsch lothar, ich bin ein leichter user, ihr kommt mit mir nur nicht klar. 
spässle gmacht.



> ich denke da machst Du Dich strafbar, so etwas ist unverantwortlich von Dir, und bedenke da passiert auf Deine Empfehlung bei einem User ein elektrischer Unfall, ich möchte dann nicht in Deiner Haut stecken.
> Hier müßen jetzt so viel User aus den Löchern kommen  und Dir dann für diese Leichtsinigkeit den  versohlen, wie in den Beiträgen in denen es annähernd um den Schutz eines Tieres geht, bis Du am Ende nur noch  kannst.



naja, angst habe ich jetzt nicht bekommen, ich könnt ja mal ein bild von meinem 100kilo body einstellen, aber ich befürchte das dann die mädels hier mein pn-speicher mit heiratsanträgen zum überlaufen bringen würden. 

spass bei seite....
ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das mein elektro-techniker der ganze bauten abnimmt und dafür unterschreibt, mir da was falsches sagt.

aber nix für ungut, ich denke wir habens geklärt und werden jetzt dicke freunde werden. 
du darfst mir auch mal ein bier ausgeben wenn wir uns mal treffen. 

(du siehst ich bin ein ganz ein lieber.....heike könnte übrigens ganze romane davon schreiben )


----------



## juergen-b (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hy zusammen,

nur mal so gefragt ........ 

-- Warum darf in deutschland ein produkt offiziell vertrieben werden, was nicht gültiger norm entspricht ...... schlimmer noch, nach experten meinung leib und leben gefährdet ???

-- wenn das produkt in deutschland von einem händler offiziell gekauft wurde kommt deutsches recht zum tragen, in sachen Garantie und haftung ???
(bitte jetzt nicht antworten wenn du tot bist nützt einem das nichts mehr) 

-- wieviele elektische / elektronische produkte aus anderen bereichen bevölkern bereits seit langem deutschland, ohne eingriff des gesetzgebers, handelt es sich nach den oben aufgeführten bedenken nicht um versuchte körperverletzung - also um einen straftatsbestand ???? 

ich weiß die antworten nicht - aber sicher sind hier einige diesbezüglich schlauer als ich und helfen fundiert weiter


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hy zusammen,
> 
> nur mal so gefragt ........
> 
> ...



Weil es in Deutschland leider keine Prüfpflicht gibt.
Bei einigen Geräten findest du auch nur ein VDE Zeichen am Stecker oder am Anschlusskabel, dies bedeutet aber nicht das das ganze Gerät VDE geprüft ist !
 Bei Geräten die sich im Wasser befinden sollte auch IP68 draufstehen ! (1.Ziffer: 6=Staubdicht:
Kein Eindringen von Staub bei einem Unterdruck von 20mbar im Gehäuse; 2.Ziffer 8= Geschützt gegen die Wirkungen beim dauernden Untertauchen in Wasser: Wasser darf nicht in einer Menge eintreten, die schädliche Wirkungen verursacht, wenn das Gehäuse dauernd unter Wasser getaucht ist unter Bedingungen, die zwischen Hersteller und Anwender vereinbart werden.)

Axel


----------



## koidst49 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi,

wenn ich jetzt noch lust hätte, bei diesen komischen geschreibsel, würde ich ja die prüfbescheinigungen der pumpen hier einstellen. bloß, ich habe keine lust dazu, weil user hier ein produkt beurteilen was sie nicht kennen.


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Daniel,

dann mach das doch bitte...:beeten 

danach sind bestimmt viele User schlauer,

ich kann mich nur immer wieder in diesen Thema wiederholen,

stellt genaue Eingaben hier ein,
dann können vielleicht solche User wie ich es bin, welche die Pumpe nicht kennen, sich ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## koidst49 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo jochen,

ich setze gerne technische daten und erfahrungsberichte von usern ein, aber keine prüfbescheinigungen über die zulassung dieser pumpen im eu-bereich ein, damit sich dann anbieter bei 1-2-3 bedienen können. du kannst davon ausgehen, sowas liegt vor.


----------



## robert_d. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt, wenn Du Deine komplette Hausinstallation über einen FI Schutzschalter von 30 mA abgesichert hast, ist das ausreichend.



Das stimmt so nicht, laut neuer VDE Vorschrift ist für jeden einzelen Stromkreis ein FI zu verbauen. d.h. zu jeder einzelnen Sicherung muss ein FI Schalter.
Früher war ein FI für das komplette Haus ausreichend aber seit Anfag des Jahres, glaube ich, gilt die neue Vorschrift...

Und zu zum Thema Prüfzeichen: das VDE Zeichen kann genauso gefälscht sein,
und das kommt leider oft genug vor! Also das VDE Zeichen ist wie jedes andere keine Garantie für Sicherheit, leider.


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi Daniel,

hier gibt es auch ne PN Funktion...


----------



## Thomas3619 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo zusammen,

wie schon weiter zurück geschrieben, stand ich jetzt auch vor der entscheidung mir eine pumpe zu kaufen. habe auch lange überlegt. 

 die chinapumpen sind schon sehr gut im preis-leistungs-verhältnis.  habe allerdings in der vergangenheit auch schon oft festgestellt, dass wenn ich günstig kaufen wollte eher doppelt gekauft habe.  

meine entscheidung war jetzt gegen eine solche pumpe gefallen aus folgendem grund: keine ahnung ob von euch die teile schon mal jemand kontrolliert hat. ich denke es kann gut sein, dass die angaben nicht stimmen, also entweder der stromverbrauch 30 % höher liegt oder die wassermenge lange nicht erreicht wird. hat das schon mal jemand überprüft. wie gesagt , ich habe mich für eine messner eco x 20000 entschieden. hoffe es war eine gute wahl. habe aber auch die "china-pumpen nicht überprüft" mirrtrauisch bin ich eigentlich nur aus dem grund geworden, weil ich mir gesagt habe: warum fertigen die namenhaften hersteller nicht auch solche pumpen an mit der watt-zahl und durchlussmenge?? die könnten ja ruhig etwas teurer sein. aber man findet sie ja kaum. es gibt zwar die eco x plus von messner, aber schon bei einem höhenunterschied von 50 cm verliert die ja schon 30-40 % leistung. keine ahnung wie das dann bei einer Chinapumpe ausschaut. 

viele grüße
thomas


----------



## koidst49 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo thomas,

nach meiner ansicht hast du einen fehler gemacht. die pumpen sind seit über einem jahr auf den markt. erfahrungsberichte über diese pumpen kannst du in einigen foren von unterschiedlichen usern lesen. auch hier im forum haben user pumpen der serien SPB, HP und EP im einsatz. beim stromverbrauch gab es keine ausreißer, wenn man nicht irgendwelchen 1-2-3 anbieter geglaubt hat, diese leute haben den motor out put bzw. die pumpenleistung als stromverbrauch angegeben. mit der fördermenge ist es immer ein zweischneidiges schwert. ich z.b. zeichne mir von einer pumpe eine ca. pumpenkennlinie auf, wenn sie mir vom hersteller nicht vorliegt, um dann bei einer föderhöhe X die fördermenge X zuermitteln und ziehe dann 10% bis 20% für die angeschlossene verrohrung ab. bis jetzt bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## jochen (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi,

nicht noch zu vergessen, das die meißten, vielleicht sogar alle Pumpenkennlinien mit den größten Durchmesser der Schlauchtüllen angegeben werden.


----------



## juergen-b (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hallo thomas,

mensch bist du wieder schnell, zu schnell   

also was den verbrauch betrifft - die werte von der seite die ich dir gegeben habe stimmen ...... habe ich bei der 30 000l pumpe selbst gemessen, die steht bei mir zuhause. 

die 20 000l pumpe hat ein kompetenter freund von mir gemessen, die stimmen auch !!!

jetzt bauen wir ein system welches absolut supper verrohrt ist und mit richtig energiesparenden pumpen klar kommt und du machst wieder schnellschüsse  

als ich dir die reispumpe nahelegte dachte ich an sparen, hätte ich gewußt was du auszugeben bereit bist, hättest du diese pumpe gekauft - top ware!!!

http://www.trommelfilter.com/de/startseite/linn-pumpen/l3-niederdruckpumpe.html
http://www.linn-pumpen.de/L3.php

macht 29 000l bei 160w ......... für deine gewünschten 20 000l benötigt sie dann noch ca.120w - gemessen!!!

ca. 50€ mehr und sie hätte dir gehört  

rechnen kannst du jetzt selber.

aber wer zuschnell ist wird vom leben bestraft


----------



## lollo (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> aber nix für ungut, ich denke wir habens geklärt und werden jetzt dicke freunde werden.
> du darfst mir auch mal ein bier ausgeben wenn wir uns mal treffen.
> 
> (du siehst ich bin ein ganz ein lieber.....heike könnte übrigens ganze romane davon schreiben )


Hallo Jürgen,

ok, ich hatte Dich schon verstanden.


----------



## lollo (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt so nicht, laut neuer VDE Vorschrift ist für jeden einzelen Stromkreis ein FI zu verbauen. d.h. zu jeder einzelnen Sicherung muss ein FI Schalter. Früher war ein FI für das komplette Haus ausreichend aber seit Anfag des Jahres, glaube ich, gilt die neue Vorschrift...


Hallo,
wo hast Du diesen Schwachsinn her?   Belege doch mal diese neue VDE Vorschrift.
Glauben ist nicht Wissen, und gehört in die Ecke : ich kenne einen, der hat einen Bekannten, dessen Freund von einem gehört hat, dass soll so sein. Mir, mit 46 jähriger Berufserfahrung in der Elektrotechnik ist davon nichts bekannt.


> Und zu zum Thema Prüfzeichen: das VDE Zeichen kann genauso gefälscht sein,


das ist richtig, fälschen kann man alles. Wie oft hat der Zoll in der letzten Zeit solche Geräte aus den Verkehr gezogen, oder auf Messen Plagiate eingezogen.


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,


			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo hast Du diesen Schwachsinn her?   Belege doch mal diese neue VDE Vorschrift.
> Glauben ist nicht Wissen, und gehört in die Ecke : ich kenne einen, der hat einen Bekannten, dessen Freund von einem gehört hat, dass soll so sein. Mir, mit 46 jähriger Berufserfahrung in der Elektrotechnik ist davon nichts bekannt.
> .



er meint bestimmt die neue EU-Vorschrift welche ab 2009 gültig sein soll, wonach für Wohnungen und Häuser die ab 2009 gebaut werden ein zweiter FI- Schutzschalter in der Verteilung gefordert wird.

Ich denke mal einer für die Wohnung und einer fürs Bad. Ab wann das aber in die DIN VDE übernommen wird entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss.

oder:

Wenn mehrere Stromkreise sich im Bad befinden z.B. Jalousie, HZG-Regler, Licht, Steckdosen und Licht fürs Waschbecken dann sagt die VDE:
DIN VDE 0100-701: Ausgabe 2002-02, Abschnitt 701.412.5 müssen alle Stromkreise mit wenigen Ausnahmen durch eine Fehlerstrom-Schutzeinrichtung mit einem Bemessungs-Differenzstrom <= 30 mA als zusätzlichen Schutz geschützt werden.

Axel


----------



## robert_d. (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wo hast Du diesen Schwachsinn her?   Belege doch mal diese neue VDE Vorschrift.
> Glauben ist nicht Wissen, und gehört in die Ecke : ich kenne einen, der hat einen Bekannten, dessen Freund von einem gehört hat, dass soll so sein. Mir, mit 46 jähriger Berufserfahrung in der Elektrotechnik ist davon nichts bekannt.



Das glauben bezieht sich auf das Gültigkeitsdatum der Vorschrift. Ich *weis*, dass nach derzeitiger Vorschrift ein FI zu jeder Sicherung, also zu jedem Stromkreis, gehört.
Hast du eine ganz aktuelle VDE Normenreihe zu Hand?, da kannste mal nachsehen...  Der neueste Stand müsste Juni 08 sein.

Wir sind bei uns im Betrieb anfang des Jahres unterrichtet worden, dass diese VDE Norm geändert wurde und absofort einzuhaklten ist.
Paralell dazu habe ich es auch ganz aktuell in ner VDE Schulung so gelernt. Ich kann dir  den genaue Norm leider nicht sagen, müsste aber im Teil 0100 zu finden sein.


----------



## lollo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du eine ganz aktuelle VDE Normenreihe zu Hand?, da kannste mal nachsehen...


Hallo Robert,

nein, die habe ich nicht. Ich befinde mich seit Anfang des Jahres im (Un)Ruhestand, und eine Grundausstattung von VDE Vorschriften, die mal so locker 3000,- Euro kostet, werde ich mir bestimmt nicht zulegen. 

Aber wenn Du mal nach dem FI Schutzschalter googelst, wird eigendlich sehr viel angeboten, auch aus dem Fach. Alleine schon  hier  wirst Du über die Neuerungen der VDE vom 01.06.07 lesen können. Es wird in Zukunft ein Basisschutz zuzüglich zum FI verlangt. Man will dadurch verhindern, dass, wenn nur ein FI vorhanden ist, und dieser auslöst nicht das ganze Haus dunkel wird.

Wenn Du vom Fach bist, wirst Du ja wissen was alles an VDE Vorschriften und den TAB der EVU einzuhalten sind. Die Vorgaben werden meistens dann aber immer erst für Neuinstallationen, oder bei großen Umbauten erforderlich.

Um aber zum ursprünglichem Thema der no Name Pumpe aus Fernost zu kommen, die hier ohne jedliche Prüfzeichen immer wieder angepriesen wird, kann ich nur warnen diese einzusetzen. Hier gilt nicht "Geiz ist Geil", hier gilt "Geiz kann den Tod herbeiführen. VDE führt eine Datenbank mit den aus dem Verkehr gezogenen Produkten.  Hier  kann man vielleicht seine nicht zugelassene Pumpe wieder finden, die nur das Zeichen CE = China Export hat.


----------



## lollo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein interessanter Bericht über Tischsteckdosen, hier sind die GS-Zeichen und CE-Zeichen einfach vom Hersteller draufgemacht worden (sind


Hallo Axel,

danke für den Link, diesen kannte ich auch noch nicht. Das im Link beschriebene ist voll auf die no Name Pumpen ohne Prüfzeichen umzusetzen.

Interessant finde ich dieses Aussage aus dem Link.


> Wenn Sie solche Steckdosenleisten im Handel vorfinden, verständigen Sie bitte Ihr zuständiges Gewerbeaufsichtsamt damit gegebenenfalls Maßnahmen gegen-über dem Hersteller etc. getroffen werden können.
> Alternativ können Sie online ein Mängelanzeigenformular ausfüllen und an die Gewerbeaufsicht versenden.


Hier wird zwar über eine Tischsteckdose geschrieben, aber das gleich gilt auch für andere Teile, Bsp. die no Name Pumpen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

hi
also ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt.

ich werde meine 2 30m³-reispumpen weiter im teichwasser betreiben.
mit adrenalin macht doch das baden erst richtig spass.:shock 

ne im ernst, wenn mein elektrik-techniker und unabhängig ein andererelektriker bestätigt, 
das ich mit ner 2 fi-absicherung, darin baden kann,
dann genügt mir das, da könnt ihr euch die finger wund schreiben und so oft den finger heben wie ihr wollt. 
ich werde eng umschlungen mit meine beiden pumpen baden und ihnen küsschen geben.1 
man kann ja auch den teufel an die wand malen.

es gibt nun mal keine besseren pumpen, die so ne menge wasser mit so wenig strom beförderen und nicht viel kosten und deshalb werde ich ich sie auch weiter empfehlen 

so und jetzt könnt ihr von mir aus die knüppel heraus holen mädels, 
ich vertraue auf die aussagen meiner zwei elektriker und gut ists für mich.:smoki


----------



## Redlisch (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo,


			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> also ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt.
> ne im ernst, wenn mein elektrik-techniker und unabhängig ein andererelektriker bestätigt,
> das ich mit ner 2 fi-absicherung, darin baden kann,
> ...


 schönen Gruß an deine elektro Heinies, sie sollten ihre Gesellenbriefe besser abgeben, da sie die VDE nicht kennen... Baden nur bei kleinstspannungspumpen IM Teich ...

So und nun zu dir  

munter bleiben ...

Axel


----------



## jochen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hi,

für alle Kinder die hier mitlesen...



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mit adrenalin macht doch das baden erst richtig spass.:shock
> 
> ich werde eng umschlungen mit meine beiden pumpen baden und ihnen küsschen geben.1



so etwas, was der liebe Onkel Jürgen macht, darf man nicht machen...  













​


...


----------



## lollo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> also ihr könnt hier schreiben was ihr wollt.ich werde meine 2 30m³-reispumpen weiter im teichwasser betreiben.mit adrenalin macht doch das baden erst richtig spass.


Jürgen,
sag mal, hast Du vielleicht als Du den Schiet hier geschrieben hast schon ein paar   aufgehabt, oder etwas hartes geraucht? :smoki 


> ne im ernst, wenn mein elektrik-techniker und unabhängig ein andererelektriker bestätigt,
> das ich mit ner 2 fi-absicherung, darin baden kann,


und wenn Du 20 FI Schutzschalter einbaust wird es Dir nichts bringen. Und wenn Deine Hobbyelektriker Dir solche Ratschläge geben, und dann auch noch sagen Du könntest dann beruhigt darin baden, nehme ich an das diese die gültigen VDE Vorschriften überhaupt nicht kennen. Solche Leute haben in der Elektrotechnik nichts verloren, und gelten als Schwarze Schafe.


> ich werde eng umschlungen mit meine beiden pumpen baden und ihnen küsschen geben.


als Ferndiagnose würde ich jetzt sagen, Du bist stark suizid gefährdet, bitte suche Deinen Arzt auf.  


> es gibt nun mal keine besseren pumpen, die so ne menge wasser mit so wenig strom beförderen und nicht viel kosten und deshalb werde ich ich sie auch weiter empfehlen


Dieser Satz Jürgen, der könnte Dir Probleme bereiten wenn er in die richtigen Hände gerät. Sämtliche Vorschriften, Regelungen und Hinweise warnen vor dem Einsatz solcher elektrischen Geräte, Du machts genau das Gegenteil, und sprichst von Empfehlungen. Wenn das man nicht dem Tatbestand einer Straftat nahe liegt, oder noch den hier bestehenden Forumsregeln entspricht?

Ich betrachte Deine Vorgehensweise hier nicht als dummen Jungen Streich,
denn dafür bist Du schon zu alt. Aber Einsicht, die fehlt Dir ohne Ende.

Haben fertig.


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

och lothar
jetzt mach mir doch das leben nicht so schwer.



> Jürgen,
> sag mal, hast Du vielleicht als Du den Schiet hier geschrieben hast schon ein paar  aufgehabt, oder etwas hartes geraucht?



ne, da war ich ausnahmsweise mal clean.:smoki 



> und wenn Du 20 FI Schutzschalter einbaust wird es Dir nichts bringen. Und wenn Deine Hobbyelektriker Dir solche Ratschläge geben, und dann auch noch sagen Du könntest dann beruhigt darin baden, nehme ich an das diese die gültigen VDE Vorschriften überhaupt nicht kennen. Solche Leute haben in der Elektrotechnik nichts verloren, und gelten als Schwarze Schafe.



ihr habt da was falsch verstanden.
es ging bei meiner frage bei ihnen nicht um vde und sonstige vorschriften, sonder nur um meine frage, wie sicher die doppelte fi-schaltung für meine anlage im wasser wäre. 



> ich werde eng umschlungen mit meine beiden pumpen baden und ihnen küsschen geben.
> 
> als Ferndiagnose würde ich jetzt sagen, Du bist stark suizid gefährdet, bitte suche Deinen Arzt auf.



stark suizid gefährdet?
 .....ne, da dafür zahle ich zuviel in meine private rente ein lothar.
mal unter uns, 
ich baue die beiden soger jeden abend ab und nehme die mit ins bett. 



> Dieser Satz Jürgen, der könnte Dir Probleme bereiten wenn er in die richtigen Hände gerät. Sämtliche Vorschriften, Regelungen und Hinweise warnen vor dem Einsatz solcher elektrischen Geräte, Du machts genau das Gegenteil, und sprichst von Empfehlungen. Wenn das man nicht dem Tatbestand einer Straftat nahe liegt, oder noch den hier bestehenden Forumsregeln entspricht?



die pumpe wurde hier auch schon von mehereren angeboten.
es gibt auch andere foren, in der das gang und gebe ist solche tollen pumpen weiter zu empfehlen. überraschend ist, das machen dort richtig fähige leute.



> Ich betrachte Deine Vorgehensweise hier nicht als dummen Jungen Streich,
> .



ich auch nicht,(muß mich wiederholen) meine beiden fi genügen mir und was darüber hinaus geht ist für mich hier "den finger heben" und panikmache.




> Aber Einsicht, die fehlt Dir ohne Ende.



jo, mir fehlt da die einsicht und das wird auch so bleiben....
aber wie ich aus deine zeilen lesen kann,
fehlt dir dafür jede menge humor.

und jetzt lass gut sein, ich mach meins und du machst deins.



> Haben fertig.



und gut ist es


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Vielleicht ist in Deutschland inzwischen auch alles so sehr auf die Vorschriften und die Sicherheit im täglichen Leben bedacht, das wir gar nicht merken, wenn es den ganz großen Knall gibt. Natürlich, so Vorschriften sind schon sehr wichtig und man sollte auf alles achten. Aber wie sind wir früher groß geworden... so ganz ohne FI Schalter, Fahrradhelme, Sicherheitsgurte usw usw .... Ich finde solange Jürgen sich des Risikos bewusst ist soll er doch tun und lassen was er will. Ich bin mir sicher, das hier etliche Baumarktpumpen im Einsatz sind die deutlich höhere Risiken bergen als ein stets gut gewarteter Teich mit Reispumpe. 
Ich will bestimmt nicht als Vorbild dienen ... aber FI Schalter war hier im Haus bis vor kurzem gänzlich ein Fremdwort .... Altbau eben ! 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## lollo (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht ist in Deutschland inzwischen auch alles so sehr auf die Vorschriften und die Sicherheit im täglichen Leben bedacht, das wir gar nicht merken, wenn es den ganz großen Knall gibt. Natürlich, so Vorschriften sind schon sehr wichtig und man sollte auf alles achten.


Hallo Wolf,

und sowas schreibst Du, wo Du doch immer sofort wenn es auch nur annähernd um den Schutz eines Tieres oder der Natur geht, sofort aus der Ecke kommst und auf bestehende Regeln und Gesetze verweist.  

hier Deine Worte:


> Hier geht es nicht um Meinungen, sondern um verbindliche Verhaltensweisen, auf die man sich mehrheitlich geeinigt hat, damit die Gesellschaft funktioniert.
> Kurz: Gesetze !



oder hier:


> von mir aus kannst Du machen was Du willst. Aber solange das gegen geltende Gesetze verstösst wirst Du immer auf Leute treffen, die das zur Anzeige bringen oder eben, wie hier im Forum entsprechend heftig Kritik äussern.



Und so könnte ich noch unzählige weitere Beispiele von Dir aufführen.



> Aber wie sind wir früher groß geworden... so ganz ohne FI Schalter,



nein sind wir nicht, den FI Schutzschalter gibt es schon immer. Nur jetzt ist er für bestimmte Bereiche wie Baderäume und den Außenbereich zwingend vorgeschrieben. Schutzmaßnahmen unterschiedlicher Art gibt es auch schon immer, nur der FI hat sich als sicherste durchgesetzt.



> Ich finde solange Jürgen sich des Risikos bewusst ist soll er doch tun und lassen was er will.



Wenn Du das dann so meinst. Ich halte es für wichtig hier lieber auf Gefahren hinzuweisen. 



> Ich bin mir sicher, das hier etliche Baumarktpumpen im Einsatz sind die deutlich höhere Risiken bergen als ein stets gut gewarteter Teich mit Reispumpe.



Das glaube ich nun nicht. Für Gewerbebetriebe gelten da besondere Vorgaben. Irgend ein VDE oder TÜV Zertifikat werden diese Pumpen haben.
In Deinen Bereich mal abzuleiten, verkaufst Du Dein Holz schon mit Holzwürmern die der Kunde gar nicht will?


> Ich will bestimmt nicht als Vorbild dienen ... aber FI Schalter war hier im Haus bis vor kurzem gänzlich ein Fremdwort .... Altbau eben !



Entweder ist der Besitzer des Hauses den Auflagen der EVU nachgekommen,
oder wenn Du der Besitzer bist, hast Du Dir eben die erforderliche Sicherheit geschaffen, Du wirst Dir ja etwas dabei gedacht haben. Eine Schutzmaßnahme gleich welcher Art, die hängt von den TAB der EVU ab, und die gab es auch in Altbauten.

Ich denke hier geht es um das Leben eines Menschen das gefährdet ist, und dafür sollte man sich genau so einsetzen wie für alle anderen Dinge.
Und diese beiden Energien, Wasser und Strom kann man einfach nicht sooo eben mal zusammenführen.


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Lothar, 

im großen und ganzen gebe ich Dir Recht und Du hast Dir ja auch echt Mühe gegeben meine tendenzielle Grundhaltung anhand etlicher Postings zu belegen (hätte ich aber doch auch ohne Belege abgenommen... ich kenn mich ja selber am Besten)  . 

Eine Aussage meines Postings war: 



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, so Vorschriften sind schon sehr wichtig und man sollte auf alles achten.



aber man wird doch mal philosophieren dürfen wie es früher war, und mit wieviel weniger Vorschriften man da ausgekommen ist, und ob es wirklich im Sinn macht nur dafür zu Leben und zu Arbeiten sein Leben mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit zu gestalten. 

In einer Aussage muss ich Dir widersprechen, der FI Schalter ist erst Ende der 50er Jahre entwickelt worden und meines Wissens für Feuchträume in Neubauten in Deutschland erst seit Mitte der 80er Jahre vorgeschrieben. Korrigier mich bitte, aber meines Wissens fordert die VDE erst seit 2007 auch für andere Räume in Neubauten den FI Schalter und solange an einer Elektroanlage keine wesentlichen Änderungen vorgenommen werden gibt es für Altbauten noch keine Nachrüstpflicht. 
Also immer gibt es den FI noch nicht ! Ne gute Erfindung ist er trotzdem und man sollte Ihn einbauen zur eigenen Sicherheit.

Ich bin nun kein Historiker, und auch nicht so furchtbar alt, aber in meiner Kindheit hab ich ne Zeitlang mal in einer Wohnung gewohnt, da gab es genau eine Sicherung für die ganze Wohnung nix FI und so was ! 
Der Nachteil war natuerlich, das die oft rausflog wenn man den Fernseher anmachte :-(  ... also von Daher hat die heutige technische Entwicklung schon Vorteile und bietet auch mehr Sicherheit. 

Ich würde jedenfalls schlichtweg bankrott sein, wenn ich meinen Altbau in allen Dingen immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik halten würde. 
Geht immer nur eins nach dem anderen.

kurz Off Topic zum Holz: Holz mit Würmern oder anderen Schadinsekten sollt man nicht verkaufen, je nach verlangter und gekaufter Qualität sind aber Frassgänge oder Wurmlöcher durchaus üblich und erlaubt. Aber eben ohne Wurm ! 

Liebe Grüße
Wolf


----------



## lollo (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe?*

Hallo Wolf,



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> aber man wird doch mal philosophieren dürfen wie es früher war, und mit wieviel weniger Vorschriften man da ausgekommen ist, und ob es wirklich im Sinn macht nur dafür zu Leben und zu Arbeiten sein Leben mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit zu gestalten.


Das mag sein, aber auch die Technik hat sich entwickelt und verändert. Und weil dann dabei auch immer neue Gefahren auftauchen werden dann auch Vorschriften angepasst.



> In einer Aussage muss ich Dir widersprechen, der FI Schalter ist erst Ende der 50er Jahre entwickelt worden und meines Wissens für Feuchträume in Neubauten in Deutschland erst seit Mitte der 80er Jahre vorgeschrieben.


Für mich gab es den FI Schutzschalter schon, als ich Anfang der 60ger meine Ausbildung in der Elektrotechnik begann. Ab wann er jetzt genau am Markt ist kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen, und so oft eingesetzt war er da auch noch nicht.



> aber meines Wissens fordert die VDE erst seit 2007 auch für andere Räume in Neubauten den FI Schalter und solange an einer Elektroanlage keine wesentlichen Änderungen vorgenommen werden gibt es für Altbauten noch keine Nachrüstpflicht.


Vorgeschrieben ist er seit 1984 für Feuchträume. Mittlerweile sind viele neue Rechtsverordnungen, und auch TA der EVU dazu gekommen. Für Altbauten galt, wenn es dann keine großen Veränderungen gab, dass sie dann noch nicht vorgeschrieben waren. Hier sind aber teilweise Übergangsfristen dann gesetzt worden. Google mal nach FI Schutzschalter, da findest Du teilweise gute Erklärungen.



> Ich bin nun kein Historiker, und auch nicht so furchtbar alt, aber in meiner Kindheit hab ich ne Zeitlang mal in einer Wohnung gewohnt, da gab es genau eine Sicherung für die ganze Wohnung nix FI und so was !


So war es auch in meinen Anfangszeiten. Es gab überwiegend nur ein Zweileitersystem, und keinen Schutzleiter oder eine Schutzkontaktsteckdose. Und wie weit sind wir heute in der Entwicklung der Elektrotechnik oder der Elektronik? Hätten wir vor 15 Jahren daran geglaubt uns hier digital schreiben zu können, und die Form des I-Netzes so zu nutzen? Und genau wegen dieser Weiterentwicklung der Elektronik werden heute an den FI besondere Anschprüche gestellt.



> Ich würde jedenfalls schlichtweg bankrott sein, wenn ich meinen Altbau in allen Dingen immer auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik halten würde. Geht immer nur eins nach dem anderen.


In erster Linie geht es doch um Deine persönliche Sicherheit, und auch der Sicherheit der Anderen bei solchen Veränderungen. Und bedenke auch die Versicherungen, die dann ggf. nicht zahlen wenn die Hütte brennt. Und schon sind wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema, der Sicherheit, eben nur Pumpen einzusetzen die in Deutschland und Europa sich einer Baumusterprüfung unterzogen haben, und die erforderlichen Sicherheitszeichen besitzen. Alles andere fällt nur unter die Rubrik " Geiz kann tödlich sein ".
Bei einer No Name Pumpe aus Fernost die nur ein gefälschtes CE Zeichen für China Export führt, hier kann ich nur jedem anraten diese nicht einzusetzen.


----------

